# Is this a good grinder?



## OnurIbrahim (Aug 22, 2021)

Hey all,

I was just wondering has anyone had experience with this model grinder









Gaggia Coffee Burr Machina / Coffee Grinder | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Gaggia Coffee Burr Machina / Coffee Grinder at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk





Is it any good?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

OnurIbrahim said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was just wondering has anyone had experience with this model grinder
> 
> ...


Simple answer is no


----------



## OnurIbrahim (Aug 22, 2021)

I have had it for around 10 years. Saw this one come up on eBay and wondered if I would notice a difference with a better grinder?

£400 cost more than my Gaggia Classic but seems like that's what people are paying.

Will I really notice the difference if I upgrade?


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

What have you had for 10 years and what cost £400 more than your Classic?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yep £400 is a healthy budget, 
There are a couple grinders in that bracket. 
If you can pick up a used niche too


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Eureka Oro Mignon Single Dose Espresso Grinder - Bella Barista


The Eureka Mignon Single Dose espresso grinder sits at a 15° angle guaranteeing retention close to zero. With large 65mm burrs, high-speed productivity, and bellows, baristas can change coffees and recipes more efficiently than ever before.




bellabarista.co.uk













The Solo - DF64 Single Dose Grinder - Satin Black - Bella Barista


Competition to the Niche and Eureka Single Dose Grinder, the DF64 or branded The Solo, brings a new advantage to the single dosing market with its minimal design and upgradable burr options. With 90 marked step-less adjustments and the ability to grind consistently for pour over to espresso, the...




bellabarista.co.uk


----------



## OnurIbrahim (Aug 22, 2021)

Alfieboy said:


> What have you had for 10 years and what cost £400 more than your Classic?


I have had the Gaggia Machina Grinder for 10 years. 

Reading through the forums it looks like most people on here spend around £400 for a grinder.
I was commenting that £400 for a grinder seems like a lot of money when a Gaggia Classic costs less than that. 

Does The cost of a grinder really make that much difference to the pour?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah, grinder is one of the most important parts of the setup. Obs machine plays a part too but the grinder shouldn't be over looked.


----------



## OnurIbrahim (Aug 22, 2021)

Thanks guys I will look around the forum for advice on what to look for in a good grinder.

I was considering the Turin sd40 mainly for the small footprint and the look but I know jack all about grinders


----------

